# Ka'Bandha and Angron at Terra



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of curious how they are going to pull this one off. You know these 2 are going to have to meet, how do you think that will go? If you think about it, them meeting could be the reason the traitors lost.

Ka'Bandha says "tastes great"
Angron responds "less filling"
(old beer commercial)

And than it is a battle to the death where 1000s of space marines die.

Angron's brother's know him, and give him space because they know he is bat shit crazy. But meeting another alpha male khorne daemon... well its on.

The way I would write it is that they do tear into each other and Ka'Bandha humbles him. Angron recognizes Ka'Bandha as his better. That sets the stage for Ka'Bandha's final defeat at the hands of Sanguinius. Which in Angron's mind means Sanguinius>Ka'Bandha>Angron.

In some way I would draw a parody between Russ and Guiliman escaping Angron's wrath, and Angron escaping Sanguinius's wrath. With Sanguinius I would focus on the rage it takes to beat the Blood Thirster, perhaps have it start raining blood as if this could be Sanguinius's ascension. With Angron I would write it as an utter humiliation. He was awed by Ka'Bandha, and to see him destroyed by Sanguinius is like he (Angron) has been pulled away from battle like Russ and Guiliman were by their men - except for Angron he was pulled away by his god.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

There's enough going on during the siege, I'm sure they are not obliged to meet and share niceties.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, what? 

Why do Ka'Bandha and Angron have to meet and subsequently fight each other?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> The way I would write it is that they do tear into each other and Ka'Bandha humbles him. Angron recognizes Ka'Bandha as his better. That sets the stage for Ka'Bandha's final defeat at the hands of Sanguinius. Which in Angron's mind means Sanguinius>Ka'Bandha>Angron.


It's a good idea, but may I offer a different twist on the tale good sir? Instead have Angron beat Ka'Bandha and humiliate him in front of his forces. Therefore when he goes up against Sanguinius he has nothing to loos and everything to gain. A fight to the death with Sanguinius to regain his lost Glory and Respect. Then Sanguinius kills him and Angron just laughs, using him as the "time old example," of why he is such a bad ass for all future generations of CSM.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

There is no reason for them to meet. As CotE says, there is so much going on during the siege already.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The intent and result behind this proposition make no sense to me. I hope that wasn't too rude; maybe I'm missing something vital, or maybe I'm too focused on Liverpool hopefully not blowing it against Cardiff and taking over the top spot in the Premier League... if only for a day or two.

Or maybe there's nothing to be gained by taking away from one the apex that Angron and his World Eaters reach before they are forced to retreat from Terra and - subsequently - see their Legion torn to pieces. Especially given that it adds nothing to Sanguinius' vengeance and moment of glory prior to his death at Horus' hands.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

More Conjecture at this point I think Phoebus. The idea of how and when these mighty warriors will meet there end. Personally I'd love nothing more thna an epic show-down where Ka Bandha is beat down by Sanguinius and then, from the shadows, Horus just steps in and smacks Sanguinius over the head and kills him. That would be an amusing thought.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

One of the most important battles in the history of Chaos.....and you think Khorne would allow Kha'bandha and Angron to fight. Also remember that Angron doesn't know the bloodthirster and probably doesn't give a shit. His father is in that castle. The progenitor of every horrible thing that ever happened to him. Why would he give a shit about another bloodthirster of thousands. Also, I'm sure Kha'Bandha would be more concerned with slaughtering Sanguinius or turning him. Angron's already on the team. Basically these creatures have absolutely NOTHING to discuss other than who gets to try and kill Sanguinius or the Emperor.


----------



## Eleaxus (Aug 1, 2009)

Deadeye776 said:


> One of the most important battles in the history of Chaos.....and you think Khorne would allow Kha'bandha and Angron to fight. Also remember that Angron doesn't know the bloodthirster and probably doesn't give a shit. His father is in that castle. The progenitor of every horrible thing that ever happened to him. Why would he give a shit about another bloodthirster of thousands. Also, I'm sure Kha'Bandha would be more concerned with slaughtering Sanguinius or turning him. Angron's already on the team. Basically these creatures have absolutely NOTHING to discuss other than who gets to try and kill Sanguinius or the Emperor.


Their single minded purpose so pure for bloodletting ironically removes one another out of each others harms way?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Eleaxus said:


> Their single minded purpose so pure for bloodletting ironically removes one another out of each others harms way?


I was going to say the same thing; if anything it should make them bitter rivals to kill whomever it is they so please to destroy. Thus the possibility of meeting, while perhaps low, is still there.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Personally I'd love nothing more thna an epic show-down where Ka Bandha is beat down by Sanguinius and then, from the shadows, Horus just steps in and smacks Sanguinius over the head and kills him. That would be an amusing thought.


Well, we know that Sanguinious dies on the Vengeful Spirit and we know that Ka'Bandha is broken at the walls of the Imperial Palace. So... ain't gonna happen.



emporershand89 said:


> I was going to say the same thing; if anything it should make them bitter rivals to kill whomever it is they so please to destroy. Thus the possibility of meeting, while perhaps low, is still there.


What you're basically wondering here is: How come Khorne's followers can make an army? Khorne doesn't drive (necessarily) to murder at the cost of all logical thinking. Even Kharn is capable of working alongside others. The idea that two followers of Khorne would be *required* to fight each other, simply because they both like killing, is ridiculous. Ka'Bandha is explicitly shown to refrain from killing Sanguinious, at behest of his God, yet you believe him unable to do them same to Angron (whose one his team!)? 

And that's leaving aside the question of why they would have a rivalry. Ka'Bandha is a daemon, Angron is a daemon-prince. All the fluff I've seen shows that daemons are dismissive of 'mortals', while all the fluff I've seen also shows that Angron doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not too many like the idea, which is cool. No fun to have everyone agree with you :crazy:.

If you don't like my plot that is cool, but the reasons don't make a lot of sense to me. I would not be surprised if the Battle for Terra takes up a dozen books. There are so many angles on this battle there is no reason to rush it. I could see a book written just on the Thunder warriors and what they do during the battle. By far not the most important part of the battle, but the stage has been set for them to make an appearance. The attack on the lunar batteries. You could throw in another book on Mars. In short, why would you want to rush something like this into a single, or even 3 books? This is the most important battle of the entire 40k genre - don't leave anything out. My point being "there are already so many things going on" doesn't hold water with me. I want them to go into every detail. Not to mention, this will be the end of the HH series (unless they wrap up with them running to the Eye, or what goes on with the Dark Angels), do it with style.

Why would they meet? Why would they not? The 2 top Khornate Daemons on Terra may bump into each other. Why would they fight? Come on now, this is Khorne we are talking about. "Blood for the Blood God!", does not distinguish whose blood - just that it flows.

Throw in there the fact that Sang. is pretty close to Khorne himself. That is what would draw them all together. Angron may hate Sang., but he probably does respect him at least as far as his martial abilities go. I can't see how the siege of Terra won't have a lot of Blood Angel/World Eater battles. They are the different sides of the same coin.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Zooey72 said:


> I would not be surprised if the Battle for Terra takes up a dozen books. There are so many angles on this battle there is no reason to rush it.


I agree. But that's the thing. There's already enough going on in the Siege to fill dozens of books, why do we need to add more?



> Why would they meet? Why would they not? The 2 top Khornate Daemons on Terra may bump into each other. Why would they fight? Come on now, this is Khorne we are talking about. "Blood for the Blood God!", does not distinguish whose blood - just that it flows.


"Why not" is not a very compelling reason for a story. Plus numerous posters have already given reasons why not, mostly that it doesn't make sense. Khorne may not care where the blood flows from but he does care that lots of it flows. Ka'Banda can't bleed (because he's a daemon) and is capable of killing loads on Terra, Angron is capable of killing millions if left to his own devices. Therefore the most blood flows if Ka'Banda and Angron both survive to fight the loyalists. It is therefore in Khorne's best interest to have them not fight each other. 

Think of it this way. What does Khorne gain if they fight each other to the death? A dead servant. What does he gain if they leave each other alone? Loads of dead loyalists.



> Angron may hate Sang., but he probably does respect him at least as far as his martial abilities go. I can't see how the siege of Terra won't have a lot of Blood Angel/World Eater battles. They are the different sides of the same coin.


I'm not sure Angron really has much of an opinion on his 'brothers'. I would say it's probably a bit strong to think he hated or respected Sanguinious, he probably just viewed him with a dislike and disinterest.


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

delete


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eleaxus said:


> Their single minded purpose so pure for bloodletting ironically removes one another out of each others harms way?


If you disregard everything GW did with khorne and go back to what he was originally it's allot easier to explain.

Khorne isn't about from where the blood flows, he's about who it flows from.

Enemy champions, regular enemies, civilians and slaanesh followers are all targets his followers would kill before going on to his own troops.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus, I haven't read the rest of the posts, but did you all have to jump down his throat over the post??

a simple, "They don't have to meet, but an interesting idea," would have sufficed. 

My two cents on the topic: I don't see them meeting, Daemons have a limited time in the materium, I doubt he wants to do a dick measuring contest with angron when he shows up to fight.


----------

